# Heat Srips For The A/c



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

I have a Coleman 15,000 btu A/C on my camper and see there is an option to add a heat strip.

I have seen pictures that show a simple plug in devicebut I don't know if that is all I need to buy to make it work. Does the thermostat control the strip? I see on line that not all units do so the strip is either on or off. I don't know if my unit does or does not control the strip. I thought I would ask here first before venturing to a dealer for information. (Not always right either)

Thanks


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I added a heat strip to a duotherm AC unit once.
Complete waste of time and money.
it barely heated the trailer at all and you have to listen to the fan running in the unit.
buy a small space heater instead and you'll be much happier.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

For years the heat strips have been talked about on various forums I've been part of, and I can't say I've once read anyone that thought it was a good value for what you got. I completely agree with what Jim stated. You can buy a really nice ceramic space heater for less money and get more value.

I keep 3 space heaters in our RVs to heat when we have hook up's. The Holmes HFH111T-U Portable Heater is cheap and doesn't take up much space, but its a bit loud (see cheap note). My favorite is the Whisper Quiet Power Heater w/ 1Touch® Controls - HFH2986-U, which is VERY quiet, thermostat, high/low, but its a bit larger.

The cheap one!








The good one!


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> For years the heat strips have been talked about on various forums I've been part of, and I can't say I've once read anyone that thought it was a good value for what you got. I completely agree with what Jim stated. You can buy a really nice ceramic space heater for less money and get more value.
> 
> I keep 3 space heaters in our RVs to heat when we have hook up's. The Holmes HFH111T-U Portable Heater is cheap and doesn't take up much space, but its a bit loud (see cheap note). My favorite is the Whisper Quiet Power Heater w/ 1Touch® Controls - HFH2986-U, which is VERY quiet, thermostat, high/low, but its a bit larger.
> 
> ...


 Yguy
I agree that a space heater is a good idea and I have one but one is not good enough for the fiver as it was for the outback. It seems that I need about 3000 watts to keep everything warm but the way the camper is wired I don't have the spread across breakers to not trip one of them. A heat strip is 1500 watts just as the space heaters are but that can spread the whole camper and be on another breaker circuit. Thats why I was wondering about them to add to the space heater I already have.

Thanks


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I used one of those Holmes heaters with the t-stat and its quiet and will keep the trailer nice and warm. The Itasca I have now has the heat pump setup on the a/c and I think it does a good job heating the trailer and with the fan speed set on low its quieter than the furnace and I don't burn up the propane.

John


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

The only time I have seen heat strips work is in conjunction with a heat pump but I have never seen a RV AC unit set up to be a heat pump. But if they would install a reversing valve and some heat strips then It would be a good heater, but you are better off with the Propane heater or a portable heater like what the others have suggested.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

We use one of these during the winter in our room over the garage.









This fall and early winter I'm going to try it out in the Outback. We like the noise of the fan at night so I was thinking of putting it by the dinette and directly under the a/c and put the fan on low. These oil-filled radiator heaters do a better job of heating larger spaces more evenly than the ceramic type. But anything is better than the propane furnace (aka nosebleed maker).

Brad


----------

